# Cpu cores showing quad when dual?



## piercedfreak (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a single Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.00GHz 5050 SL96C. FreeBSD show it as a 'quad' core, instead of a 'dual' core, which Intel list it as. My motherboard is dual CPU capable, but I do not have a second CPU installed. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## jalla (Mar 24, 2013)

Where does it say quad core?
If you mean _cpus_ instead of _cores_ that's normal because of hyperthreading.


----------



## piercedfreak (Mar 24, 2013)

ahh ok. thanks.


----------

